# i want to put a new filter on



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a 30 with a 1 inch rhom, and i have currently a whisper 60 and a 10 on the tank.
i want to replace both of them, but not all at once of course.
i want to replace them with an aquaclear, but id like your opinions as to which model.
i cant decide if i need the 70 or if i can do well with the 50.
then, how would i go about replacing them?
should i take off the smaller one and put on the new one and then take off the larger one after?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats cookin Joey








If you want the fillter to grow with the rhom so to speak, get the 70. 
Wisper filters use cartridges right? Could you cut off the sponge and throw it in the ac? If you have the cycled filter on the tank with a new filter, the new filter cant cycle w/o a ammonia supply.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i say go with 70, just incase you wanted to upgrade your tank. ya! the AC is nice i would diffinetly get them. put the new one on and take the large one you got out.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> i say go with 70, just incase you wanted to upgrade your tank. ya! the AC is nice i would diffinetly get them. put the new one on and take the large one you got out.


Not to sure even that would work. The 'bioload' on the tank is a lil 1.5" rhom so im sure that even the emaller filter can put up with that bioload.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Whats cookin Joey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok 70








when you say sponge, do you mean the outer fabric that can be bought and replaced, the sac that you can put the carbon in?
i could just take it off, it clips on if that is what you are talking about, and put it in the AC?
so i would have to take off both filters basically is what your saying.
I suppose the baby by himself wouldnt casue a large spike or anything right?
JDM thanks for your info man, much appreciated








exodus, thanks as well, but you still have to answer my question now tha its detail has increased


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> i say go with 70, just incase you wanted to upgrade your tank. ya! the AC is nice i would diffinetly get them. put the new one on and take the large one you got out.


Not to sure even that would work. The 'bioload' on the tank is a lil 1.5" rhom so im sure that even the emaller filter can put up with that bioload.
[/quote]

oh yeah! sorry about that, i forgot about the little guy. heehelol thank for look back on my " Exodus" and good luck to you " Joey'd"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Joey,

Assuming that the wispers are both cycled, I think taking off the filter floss on them and using them in the 70 would work. You will need to be careful that you dont kill any of the bacteria while you are doing this tho.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Joey,
> 
> Assuming that the wispers are both cycled, I think taking off the filter floss on them and using them in the 70 would work. You will need to be careful that you dont kill any of the bacteria while you are doing this tho.


oh ok the filter floss, the single piece thing in front that says never throw away ya, but rinse instead in tank water.
which ever you are talking about, plese tell me......
and all i have to do is take off the filter floss, put in in the ac compartment somewhere and run it?
but be careful not to kill off any bacteria.
i would use the floss from the 60 as it has more area.
and lastly, the lil guy wouldnt cause a big spike if worse came to worse would he?
i have already ahd a spike with him in the tank, he faired out fine, this was when i added more fish, and then took them out once i noticed the spike.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

joey said:


> Joey,
> 
> Assuming that the wispers are both cycled, I think taking off the filter floss on them and using them in the 70 would work. You will need to be careful that you dont kill any of the bacteria while you are doing this tho.


oh ok the filter floss, the single piece thing in front that says never throw away ya, but rinse instead in tank water.
which ever you are talking about, plese tell me......
and all i have to do is take off the filter floss, put in in the ac compartment somewhere and run it?
but be careful not to kill off any bacteria.
i would use the floss from the 60 as it has more area.
and lastly, the lil guy wouldnt cause a big spike if worse came to worse would he?
i have already ahd a spike with him in the tank, he faired out fine, this was when i added more fish, and then took them out once i noticed the spike.
[/quote]

The cartridge has floss on both outsides and carbon in the middle. Id open the cartridge and throw out the carbon and remove the plastic frmae and use the floss in the new ac filter.

you shouldnt get a spike from this because like you said, your not increasing the bioload of the tank.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet, exodus, i could kiss you , you bush lover you.
i may go buy it tomorrow, i cant stand these 2 crap whispers, i want to get another 70 for my 55 as well, so i will have 2 70's on that tank.
since i am dosing the tank with the prazi-pro i wont be adding in the carbon to the new AC.
also i now understand which piece of floss you mean, the carbon as well has been taken out of there so one less step for me








one last thing, how long should i leave that floss in the AC before i take it out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

Save up for a canisster!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What i would do is just add the AC70. After a month remove one of the other 2 filters, and after another month remove the other.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> What i would do is just add the AC70. After a month remove one of the other 2 filters, and after another month remove the other.


sounds like a great plan but i dont have the space, i already had to cut my hood to fit these two and now i have to put it back together some how,
but i went to petsmart, i called all the ones in the area (very large area) and one place had them on the shelf, they claimed they had 2 but when i got there the 2 they had put off for me, 1 was broken and returned.
the guy said he could give me the 110 at the same price and i was like sure ok because i brought a printout and i was gonna pay 27.99 for the 70, but the manager sai they couldnt do that, but that she could give me the same % off the 110 as the web gives you VS. store price, which would have been 44$ and the online price is 39.99.
so i just bought the one 70 and my 55 will have to wait to be upgraded.
but i will keep this post updated if anything happens


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

fluval 204....the solution.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> fluval 204....the solution.


ya, you and dannyboy keep tryi8ng to convince me to get a canister, i got the aquaclear70 for 28$ and a 205 would cost me at least 80$ so thats a big gap that i cant afford to fill now and i love my aqualcears, this one is running like a dream, its got a nice string current also


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

Ehiem isnt a canisster, its a fresh river flow for your personal use :laugh:


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

joey said:


> What i would do is just add the AC70. After a month remove one of the other 2 filters, and after another month remove the other.


sounds like a great plan but i dont have the space, i already had to cut my hood to fit these two and now i have to put it back together some how,
but i went to petsmart, i called all the ones in the area (very large area) and one place had them on the shelf, they claimed they had 2 but when i got there the 2 they had put off for me, 1 was broken and returned.
the guy said he could give me the 110 at the same price and i was like sure ok because i brought a printout and i was gonna pay 27.99 for the 70, but the manager sai they couldnt do that, but that she could give me the same % off the 110 as the web gives you VS. store price, which would have been 44$ and the online price is 39.99.
so i just bought the one 70 and my 55 will have to wait to be upgraded.
but i will keep this post updated if anything happens
[/quote]

Shoot I would've picked up that 110 for your 55g. Thats a good start for a 55g with P's in it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> What i would do is just add the AC70. After a month remove one of the other 2 filters, and after another month remove the other.


sounds like a great plan but i dont have the space, i already had to cut my hood to fit these two and now i have to put it back together some how,
but i went to petsmart, i called all the ones in the area (very large area) and one place had them on the shelf, they claimed they had 2 but when i got there the 2 they had put off for me, 1 was broken and returned.
the guy said he could give me the 110 at the same price and i was like sure ok because i brought a printout and i was gonna pay 27.99 for the 70, but the manager sai they couldnt do that, but that she could give me the same % off the 110 as the web gives you VS. store price, which would have been 44$ and the online price is 39.99.
so i just bought the one 70 and my 55 will have to wait to be upgraded.
but i will keep this post updated if anything happens
[/quote]

Shoot I would've picked up that 110 for your 55g. Thats a good start for a 55g with P's in it.
[/quote]
while it is good for the 55, i would prefer to have 2x70's going, it gives me an extra 100GPH, i already ahve one on there nowand another bootleg one to boot, but i will get another 70 once they are in stock, i bought the last one in the tristate area


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

cannister is well worth the silence and bio-media capacity, to sac the extra 30-40 dollars for. its like nothing is going on in your tank, and yet, there's a raging current your p's are trying to fight, all while you sleep.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> cannister is well worth the silence and bio-media capacity, to sac the extra 30-40 dollars for. its like nothing is going on in your tank, and yet, there's a raging current your p's are trying to fight, all while you sleep.


hey just cause im poor doesnt mean you have to be mean..... i bought extra biomedia for the filter and its only a 30G with a baby fish, is it that bad that i didnt get a canister?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nah, its cool, but really, a can is 100x better...completely silent, a lot more storage...just overall better.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> nah, its cool, but really, a can is 100x better...completely silent, a lot more storage...just overall better.


cool, well if i ever win the lottery ill deff. get one for sho








i dontmind the noise its kinda soothing, but i know canisters are way more efficient


----------

